# Trying to stand up in moby wrap



## E m i c h i e e (Sep 23, 2011)

My son is one month old, I introduced the moby wrap at 2 1/2 weeks, newborn hug hold, but he is a little wiggly worm and often won't rest in it, try to stretch his legs, lift his head out and look around, push himself away with his arms...

What can I do? Is there a different position?


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

mabye a costly answer ... unless you can borrow something to "try out"

.... but have you tried a different type of baby carrier ? I had a sling baby carrier at a time and it worked well for me/that child from day 7 onwards, offering a variety of position

whatever the reason ( not having had enough milk, having just breastfed recently & prefering to be upright for a while, a too hot climate for specific type of baby carrier, a wet diaper or a bowel movement or whatever little adjustment that the baby is going through just at that moment, that could be just for the next few minutes or next hour, who knows .....)

if the baby is wiggling in the baby carrier, it's just that it's not "just right" for him just at that time

so either another type of baby carrier, or another position, or ... another activity for a little while ....

finding the "right fit" between your need, his need & what you hope to be doing in errands whilst carrying your son ... is really appreciable since it makes every day life so much easier ... good luck in your search of what will work for you depending on your precise circumstances ....


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure there's something you can do! It sounds like you're wrapping him with his legs "froggied" in the wrap. You can actually wrap babies with their legs out of the wrap from birth, as long as you have them positioned in a seated squat (not dangling down by their crotch). That way he'll be able to stretch his legs and wiggle around a little.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

we have a k'tan (which is like the moby but you just dont have to wrap it - so its easier to put on) and we really like the feet free hold. its called the hug for k'tan, i dont know what moby calls it. we love this hold. its so cozy and lo always falls asleep in it.


----------



## E m i c h i e e (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you I will look into different carriers, I have one regular infantino baby carrier here but I just like the wrap better.

Oh and I think there is also a hold where the babys legs are out.

Thanks everyone!


----------

